# Jake question



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

So, I have been hunting a flock that i have been watching for quite some time. I've now called in 9 jakes but no toms. The reason I believe them to be jakes are because when i have called them in close, they have no spurs and small beards (2-3 inches sticking straight out). From my experience with hunting turkeys, that is a common jake feature. However, most of those birds have a full tail fan, which is confusing me. None of these birds I am referring to have had any hens with them, though I know there are plenty of hens in the general canyon I am hunting (scouting beforehand I saw lots of hens), so maybe the toms have kicked them out of the flock...? Am i wrong that they are jakes? could they have had their beards freeze of during the winter?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Jakes

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You are describing Jakes. Sometimes the tail can be a little deceiving because the middle 2-6 feathers of a Jake's tail(fan) can range in length from 2-4 inches longer than the outside feathers and if the tail is not completely fanned out the difference can be hard to see. You will soon come to recognize the difference between a Jake(one year old gobbler) from a mature 2 year or older Tom after you have watched a few more Toms strut their stuff. It would be pretty rare for a turkey's beard to freeze off. Hey, nothing wrong with taking a Jake, they're plenty of fun.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

BPturkeys said:


> You are describing Jakes. Sometimes the tail can be a little deceiving because the middle 2-6 feathers of a Jake's tail(fan) can range in length from 2-4 inches longer than the outside feathers and if the tail is not completely fanned out the difference can be hard to see. You will soon come to recognize the difference between a Jake(one year old gobbler) from a mature 2 year or older Tom after you have watched a few more Toms strut their stuff. It would be pretty rare for a turkey's beard to freeze off. Hey, nothing wrong with taking a Jake, they're plenty of fun.


They taste pretty good too!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Simply put, Jakes can be goofy dam* birds. They're like 18 year old boys...loud, full of energy and always horny. You can sometimes have a lot of fun playing with Jakes you've called in. They'll hang around, gobbling and looking around, fans poppin, puttin on a show. I like Jakes and have been know to take one once in a while if he has shown a little maturity in his approach and I am in just the right mood. 
As Kwalk3 said, they are pretty good eatin and the bird of choice if you plan on making a wingbone call.


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. One more question. How close will these jakes stick around to the toms and hens if they've been kicked out? I'm trying to track those toms down quickly but don't know how far to start looking. I'm sure it depends on the area and terrain but doesn't hurt to ask some turkey experts.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Dirtbag08 said:


> Thanks for the input guys. One more question. How close will these jakes stick around to the toms and hens if they've been kicked out? I'm trying to track those toms down quickly but don't know how far to start looking. I'm sure it depends on the area and terrain but doesn't hurt to ask some turkey experts.


I've been seeing lonely toms and the jakes have been sticking in the flocks. So I don't think it's 100% predictable what they'll do and who they'll hang out with. Good luck man! It's been a rough starter for me.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

A group of jakes has been known to run the toms off.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

hawglips said:


> A group of jakes has been known to run the toms off.


Oh yeah. They will go gangbuster style on a lonesome Tom.


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah, that's what it has looked like has happened. I'm still finding groups of 2 to 3 jakes and still no luck on toms. I'm still searching but these pressured birds are getting more wary.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

It's entirely possible if you've been hunting that area hard and can only turn up jakes it could mean there isn't any toms.

Sounds stupid but if your hunting an area down south and looking at birds with small beards they may in fact be toms of a Merriam sub species.

Good luck









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Little beard syndrome...is that anything similar to the syndrome that the guys that drive great, big, jacked up pickup trucks have? (by the way, recent scientific research has proven this is fact!)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> Little beard syndrome...is that anything similar to the syndrome that the guys that drive great, big, jacked up pickup trucks have? (by the way, recent scientific research has proven this is fact!)


What? The birds or the truck thing? -O,-


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Only turkeys drive big jacked up pickup trucks, so what does it matter?


----------

